# Recipe for Blue Fish...



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Hopefully I catch some on this coming friday in de. Here is my favorite recipe for blues.

CARAMEL FISH

INGREDIENTS

1.5 pounds fresh fish (eg, mackerel, small bluefish)
cleaned, no head, scaled

one large or two medium-sized onion
cut into 3/4 inch cubes

1 teaspoon salt

6 tablespoons white cane, granulated sugar

1 1/2 tablespoon caramel sauce (made from sugar) 

1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons fish sauce

* 2-3 Jalapeños

METHOD

1. Wash and clean fish. Pat dry with paper towel.
 Sprinkle fish evenly with salt. Rub salt onto
fish.

2. Heat cooking oil on frying pan. Cook onions for
two minutes on medium-high heat. Cover pan
with cooked onions so fish will not burn while
cooking.

3. Put fish on onions in pan. Cover pan with lid.
Cook for two minutes. Add the Jalapeños (if you want it spicy)

4. Reduce heat slightly. Sprinkle fish with half the
sugar.
Drizzle fish with half the caramel sauce.

5. Gently turn all fish to other side. Sprinkle
this side with
remaining sugar and with remaining caramel sauce.

5. Cover. Increase heat to medium high. Cook for 3
min.

6. Reduce heat to medium. Cook for four minutes.

7. Sprinkle fish sauce onto fish. Cover and cook for
2 min.
(For bigger-size fish cook for 4 minutes more.)

8. Remove from heat. Fish is done when flesh at bone
is no longer pink (or when flesh flakes easily
with fork).
Do not overcook fish.

9. Serve with rice or noodles and vegetables. Bon
appetit!!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I see...*

...this post being moved to the recipes forum.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

RECIPE FOR BLUEFISH

catch and immediately place on ice.

take home and clean

call Brent to come pick up said garbage fish for proper disposal


----------

